

The Terrifyingly Transparent Texting of the Future Is Here - pmcpinto
http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/the-terrifyingly-transparent-texting-of-the-future-is-here

======
mosselman
You mean ICQ is now discovered again?

